# problem with roller coaster tycoon 3



## Puddles (Sep 8, 2005)

hi i hav not long ago brought roller coaster tycoon 3, ive put it on the pc a few days ago and it worked fine except wen i go on to play it the screen keeps flashing, im not sure wat is rong plz help me xx thank u


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you checked for patches or updated your video drivers?


----------



## Puddles (Sep 8, 2005)

*help*

well ive recetnly just got a new pc coz the other one cort a virus, so im very caurtios now about wat i do, i dont no alot about memory and graphics and stuff, im not sure wat this pc has got and stuff, to be honest i dont hav the say over this pc, its my bf's mums and she keeps complaining about every thing we go on, i just want a simple way to get it sorted and shut her up so i can get playing :smile:


----------



## Puddles (Sep 8, 2005)

why cant hings be simple lol


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Welcome to TSF*

first of all run dxdiag

go to start menu>click run>then type dxdiag>press enter

i window will popup after a few seconds, wait for it to load then click on the tab at the top that says 'display', click 'copy page' which shud be at the bottom of the window then come on here and paste it in a reply.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 is definitely in need of patches. Have you clicked the "Updates" button which is on the startup screen? That will automatically download and install any updates for the game. If you're running the original version of the game you definitely need the patches.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It is also persnickity about the video card. I had to upgrade the one in my daughter's computer even thought it too was new. 

BTW: The good folks in this forum can help you avoid getting this new computer infected. See the Security threads.


----------

